
I developed a superior Hamiltonian Cycle Problem solver - hamcycle
It is superior compared to the ones available in the market (e.g. Mathematica) by testing against difficult instances.  (Though, not all graphs are solvable... yet)<p>How do I get the attention of Apple &#x2F; Google &#x2F; Microsoft et. al to sell the algorithm to them?
======
ColinWright
There's been a lot of discussion of this sort of thing lately, so I've written
a quick piece about the problem you face - that of making a profit from your
(alleged) breakthrough.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546348)

I have a way of generating instance of Graph Vertex 3-Colouring. If you can
convert G3C to HCP (which in theory is possible, off-hand I don't know what
the degree is of the best conversion) then you can really test your algorithm.

------
tgflynn
I'm not personally aware of many applications of Hamiltonian cycle solvers per
se. However SAT solvers are in active development and have some important
applications and SAT instances can be quite efficiently reduced to Hamiltonian
cycle instances.

If your solver is good enough to perform well on such instances there might be
some sort of market for it.

If you're interested in code to convert SAT instances to Hamiltonian cycle
instances I think I have something that might be useful to you. If so my email
is in my profile.

~~~
hamcycle
Thanks for the insight.

On another note, I already have code to reduce SAT instances to HCP.

------
anigbrowl
Put up a page about it, let people play with the inputs, throw up some metrics
comparing your computation time with more standard methods. Or write it up as
a paper and submit it for a conference.

~~~
hamcycle
Good idea on the former.

The latter - submitting for a conference - would prohibit me from profiting
off it since I am depending on this for my rice bowl.

